# Daily use of enema's



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

What are the dangers of using enemas daily.I have to use them to relieve gas, bloating and mucous otherwise I would not be able to eat due to the pressure.Sometimes when I wake up with unbearable pain, if I don't use an enema it is impossible to bear the pain or go back to sleep.Lately though, the enemas have really started to hurt a lot and I'm getting a lot of mucous/yeast and wondering if this is related.I don't know what to do anymore. I'm taking laxatives and enemas ... no wonder I'm in so much pain, yet if I stop, the pain gets worse, and worst of all I can't eat without some relief of pressure and trapped gas.Please help, I don't know what to do, or what to eat anymore. I have had to cut out fiber exept for very cooked veggies, because my colon won't move anything along. Tried all the osmotic laxatives and Zelnorm ... nothing has helped.I know the harm laxatives can do, but am not totally aware of how bad enemas are. Wish I could stop it all, and the pain would go!


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Enemas are not a popular topic around here, but I'll tell you my story. I had to use them for let's say 9yrs. Some days I would do many. First I would use a suppository, then the enema. The enema because of incomplete evacuation. I had my first colonoscopy last Sept. Everything was normal, after all the yrs of abuse. If you do not have regular bowel movements this is not good. I can't do the fiber either. I tried changing my eating, herbs, which I think are mostly rubbish. You need to get into a routine, and stick with it. My life is still messed up, but I keep trying. I no longer need the enemas because the doctor put me on Levbid, and even though I don't go without a suppository, I go very well with it. I take a phazyme chaser with the Levbid. It makes about 50% of the gasgo away. I still have gas moving around inside, but it stays there, and later in the day will come out.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Paulo389,Thanks so much for your advise. I know how you feel about enemas and why they aren't very popular, I too have a problem with them working properly and sometimes need another to help the first one. Isn't Levbid an antispasmotic? I thought they were more for diarrhea and actually caused constipation because all antispasmotics have made me so much worse, maybe I'm thinking of Levsin. Is there a difference between Levsin and Levbid? Levsin is supposed to be quite useful for spasms related to diarrhea I believe, but I may be wrong. I have tried suppositories, but they don't help. Which one's are you using? I have tried Dulcolax and plain glycerine, but nothing happens, in fact I have trouble with them even melting ... weird, I don't understand and yet I keep them in for ages.I've tried all sorts of diets, food, eliminations, combinations etc and it makes no difference. It seems whatever I do I can't win.I think I'm going to try Phazyme for gas. I've tried Beano, but it doesn't seem to help. Do you have gas in the lower or upper part of your stomach? I thought Phazyme was for the upper stomach. Do you take it with or without food?Good to hear you haven't given up ... we need to keep fighting this and together we will!!







Thanks a ton for your feedback.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Levbid probably is Levsin. I can't tell you for sure unless I look it up. I'm C, but he gave it to me for gas. It relaxes the tummy I guess. It helped some with the gas, but I use the phazyme with it. I can go about half the day with very little gas, but it comes back in the afternoon. Haven't figured out how to keep it away all day. Hope you can get relief cause this is absolutely the awfullest thing to have.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Levbid is a time released version of Levsin.Anticholinergics (which the antispasmodics are) CAN cause constipation in SOME people.HOWEVER if your spasms are trapping gas and stool sometimes releasing the spasms can make you less constipated in some cases.Levsin does not treat diarrhea, it relieves the spasms. The lessening of spasms may reduce episodes of diarrhea in some people.K.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Well the phazyme didn't used to help me till I started the Levbid. I have to take together because alone they aren't effective on me. But they don't last, and I have gas all night. Very debillitating. The Levbid gives me heartburn like you would not believe. Relaxes the esophagus, and the flap doesn't shut all the way to the stomach. I'm going to ask my PCP to do some other tests on me, or send me back to the gastro guy. I still believe there is something physically wrong with me. I looked up pancreatitis, but it said foul smelling stool. I do not have this. Oh I use the glycerine supps. I put three in. They don't melt for me either. If they melt usually I can't go cause I got up too late. I have to get up at 5:00 AM,and get a coffee, get dressed, put in supp, read the paper, and usually I don't get to Ann Landers before I have to go. Suppositories are not your thing. Try taking the Perdiem in the yellow can. Has a laxative in it. Then if that works, slowly go to the brown can. No laxative. Fiber isn't my thing, but I may start experimenting with Colace, Citracel again .I've got to do better than I'm doing somehow.


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

My sister swears by that perdiem stuff. Have you ever been scoped? If not, you should have it done. There are some who feel one can become dependent on enemas, I really don't know. I can't immagine going through what you do daily. I am a D type, but I feel for you.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Hyacynth26,Thanks so much for your reply. I also used to swear by Perdiem, it was the greatest for me and really worked well, until I started with the pain, intolerance towards food, etc.After that fiber became the worst thing, whether it be supplements or real food. I guess after having been on antibiotics for so long it kinda messed up my system. Since then my colon has stopped working, almost like there is literally not motility. To make a bad situation worse, I strarted using senna laxatives thinking it would be just once or twice, but then became dependent, now they hardly work. Then I started adding enemas and am having a hard time because the pain is soo bad







I had a scope about 2.5 years ago but things are sooo much worse now but nobody wants to do anything anymore, besides the pain is so bad I don't know how I'll tolerate the cleanout or anything.I am being referred to Temple University for further evaluation, I'm real scared because it is so far away and I'll be on my own with all this horrible pain.Thanks again for your reply, really appreciate it.


----------

